# The Six Bells Boreham, 1/3/2020



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Right then people from Essex and surrounding areas. Gary and I have had an idea to get a monthly meet going in this area. Just a quick natter and a shandy on the first Sunday of the month starting March.

So as of Sunday 1st March 2020, bring along yourself in your TT or (bike, other car, works van) walk lol
Lets say midday.... let's have a nice little get together and talk cars for an hour!

Put your name on the below list and I'll see you all then.

1) Steven
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

1) Steven
2) Gary
3)
4)
5)
6)

https://www.sixbellspubandrestaurantboreham.co.uk/


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

1) Steven
2) Gary
3) David
4)
5)
6)

https://www.sixbellspubandrestaurantboreham.co.uk/


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Come on guys!

Giving this a bump
The pub does a very nice sunday roast as well.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe make this a month later to get more people involved?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Not a bad idea.... give people a chance to recover from xmas :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Sunday 1st March 2020

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

In the diary. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Good good. It'll be a good day out

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Giving this a Bump
If anyone wants their car scanning/coding with VCDS let me know and I'll bring along my laptop. Please PM with what you want doing beforehand so I can make confirm I'm happy to do it as I'm still learning the software.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you able to do the boogaloo with VCDS for cruise control?

Thinking of fitting the parts myself and getting someone with more brains than me (not hard...  ) to do the coding.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll have a look, but looks to be pretty straight forward


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks very much


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Tomorrow's

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks to all those who turned up, great weather for it today too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh poo!

I knew there was something this weekend I was going to do!

Completely forgot....

How did it all go?


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

Whens the next one?? Im well up for this, sorry dont have a tt...yet, but i have an a3  lol


----------



## mattvanders (Jul 9, 2021)

Misses has just picked up a lovely mk2 3.2 for when she starts her new job (nothing to do with me and what I want to drive at the weekends, honest). Will be up for popping by at the next meet as currently only down in Brentwood but in process of moving to Chelmsford


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Sounds like theres a few people interested in this.

Should we start making a plan?


----------



## mattvanders (Jul 9, 2021)

While the weather is nice, try and make the most of it.


----------

